

Microsoft does not have a mobile strategy - Toshio
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/07/03/microsoft-does-not-have-a-mobile-strategy/

======
img
I really wish articles from this author would stop getting voted up on HN.
Like the HP/WinRT article last week, there might be a valid opinion in here,
but the language is so hostile and overtly biased towards Microsoft that it's
virtually impossible to read.

------
derekerdmann
Why do uninformed rants from SemiAccurate keep getting posted here? Come on
Hacker News, you can do better.

------
vintharas
That was pure garbage.

------
Yarnage
This guy really has an axe to grind...he's also an idiot.

